# Winter care



## Tanya16 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi
I want to ask how to keep budgies warm in winters? I live near the mountains and it will get very cold in the coming months. My house doesnt get direct sunlight in winters so it gets very chilly. Plus i work from 10 to 7 and leaving the heater onn for this much time scares me due to electrical hazard and burnt plastic cases i have heard. Please help me.


----------



## bur (Nov 7, 2021)

What is the lowest temperature it will get inside if you do not use the heather while you are away?


----------



## Tanya16 (Jun 1, 2021)

bur said:


> What is the lowest temperature it will get inside if you do not use the heather while you are away?


It can fall upto 8 to 9 degree celsius


----------



## bur (Nov 7, 2021)

I think that is too cold for them. Check out this topic.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I purchased a hot and cold air purifier that I can monitor remotely. Do you have that option?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Keeping Budgies Warm in the Winter


Keeping Budgies Warm in the Winter Temperature The ideal temperature for budgies is between 60 and 76 degrees Fahrenheit (15-24.5 degrees Celsius) Ensure your budgie is protected from any cold drafts. Do not place the cage in an area where an outside door will be opening and closing or near...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## Tanya16 (Jun 1, 2021)

Ok so i just purchased an Oil filled radiator. It doesnt have any teflon and doesnt burn up oxygen. Thank you all for the helpful advice.


----------

